# non-systemd network naming? ie: kernel naming.

## WWWW

Hello,

I am confused about network devices naming rules. Since I am not using systemd I don't need any little script re-naming my devices. But during the transition and transition to back the kernel naming there was a mechanism to choose either one but I forgot which file has to be deleted or whether is a USE flag in openrc.

Does the newnet USE flag in openrc have to do anything with this? I forgot how to set this because openrc no longer warns about this issue.

What's the easiest way to stay with kernel networking naming in a permanent fashion?

thanks.

----------

## Jaglover

Add net.ifnames=0 to kernel command line.

----------

## charles17

Another option is using dhcpcd instead of netifrc and no longer caring about network device names.

----------

